

Do you own your kid's domain name - shanecleveland
http://www.hover.com/blog/do-you-own-your-kids-domain-name/

======
shanecleveland
I own the .com for my name, and I also purchased the .com for my kids' names.
I was also able to get gmail accounts for their names (had to use a middle
initial for one.) Do you think these things will have relevance when they may
want to utilize these things 10-15 years from now? What other services out
there would be important to add?

------
ams6110
Seems to me quite likely that by the time the kids are grown, "domain names"
will be nothing more than a bit of historical trivia. I wonder if anyone
established AOL keywords for their kids back in the 1990s?

------
philiphodgen
Yes for all three kids -- their proper names as well as nicknames. I bought
the .com addresses.

Though I have to wonder, like shanecleveland, whether this will be all that
important in a decade or two.

------
jorgeschnura
If you use the free personal website creator tyba.com (less than 5 minutes to
build your website without the need of any technical knowledge) you can
register your domain for 12$. Try it! It's free!

------
dstroot
FWIW your "name".me might be easier and cheaper. I just checked and everyone
in my family is available and the price is less than .com

------
ryguytilidie
I'm sure Angeline Jolie's kids and my kids will have a similar amount of
exposure so the comparison is totally spot on. _eyeroll_

------
saraid216
Obviously, what you should _really_ do is by the TLD for your family name.
</sarcasm>

~~~
janesvilleseo
My dad did grab our family name many years ago. And it is pretty cool to have
first@last.com for an email. ;)

~~~
mikerastiello
I have that, too. It is very cool and it's fuuny to watch some people get
confused when I give out my address and it's not something they recognize like
gmail or yahoo.

------
Mz
Angelina Jolie's birth name: Angelina Jolie Voight (Ironically, I cannot find
angelinajolie.com. Searching for "Angelina Jolie official site" pulls up this:
<http://www.team-jolie.com/>)

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelina_Jolie>

Other famous people who had a "stage name":

    
    
      John Cougar Mellencamp
      John Wayne
      Julie Numar
      

And countless others. I sometimes think about getting
MyfirstnameMymiddlename.com (but then I think that's stupid, so I don't). But
I figure if I buy MyfirstnameMyexhusbandslastname.com, I will suddenly
remarry.

